# Mesa, AZ - Savage Worlds Tour of Darkness



## Norcross (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking to start a Tour of Darkness campaign.  Players will take the roles of US soldiers during an alternate version of the Vietnam War where dark magic still lurks in the jungles.  The game will take place on Wednesday nights.  Players of all skill levels are welcome, including and especially players new to the hobby.

Please send a PM if interested or for more information.


----------

